# Virtual Dub - error code -2



## MrButthead (18. Dezember 2005)

Hey Leute!
Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen!!

Ich versuche schon seit einiger zeit, ein mit Huffyuv 2.1.1 kompimiertes video mit Virtual Dub zu einem DivX Movie zu komprimieren.

Allerdings zeigt mit Virtual Dub die Fehlermeldung

"Video compression error: The source image format is not acceptable. (error code -2)"

an

was kann ich machen um den Fehler zu beheben


----------

